# Support e-mail address & Change of username



## peterlevay (Aug 6, 2006)

:I am trying to contact support e-mail site. [email protected]********.co.uk. I keep getting the message that it is undeliverable. Is there a specific problem.?
I am trying to change my username, and to do this believe I have to re-register, but it will not allow me to do this as it says my current e-mail address is in use. How do I change my username. Help please.(


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

PM Jae ,its your best bet


----------



## peterlevay (Aug 6, 2006)

My thanks Wallendmag, I have e-mailed Jae. Hope he replies.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Yup, I will  I have to change it for you, so send me your requested Username.

BR

Jae


----------



## peterlevay (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks Jae, I have sent you an e-mail with my new username


----------

